# Video: Truth in 24... 2010 Edition



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi TV has posted this 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans recap on the Audi of America YouTube channel. Beautifully shot, this might be the closest you'll get to a Truth in 24 take on 2010... which we really wish they'd made having knocked out a 1-2-3 win and an upset at that over the much favored Peugeot team. This isn't done in the trademark NFL Films style but it was clearly influenced by it with beautiful shots backed up by audio clips from Radio Le Mans and even great Audi Sport team radio dialog that really helps give you insight into what the team was going through.

We suspect this is the same video Audi TV posted a few months back and was featured here but that video is no longer live on YouTube so we're not entirely sure. Besides, even if you did see it before it's worth watching again. See below.

Also, if you want to see more images from the 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans * HERE. *


----------

